# Vertical Goldfish



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

My goldfish when he stops swimming is going vertical, tail up. Paramaters were decent, .1 ammonia 0 nitirite 5-10 Nitrate. I did a water change after testing. His other tankmates are fine, however they were added only about a week ago and the goldfish has been doing this for a couple days now. I suspect the ammonia is from the new additions. The tank is a new acquisition, used tank about 2 weeks ago, with Nitrate showing it appear to be cycled. It had obviously been sitting outside for a little while before I got it, had some spider webs in it that I cleaned out, and a bunch of dirt lining everything, cleaned out as well.

He can still swim fine, although is often at a slight angle with one side leaning, and is able to get to the surface for food just fine.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

she might be a bit bloated.theres a good tendency for goldfish to get bloat.a little garlic added to her diet might help.it she keeps on this way you might wanna look up swim bladder issues


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Ladayen, I had a goldfish for about 3 years and I had this problem as well. For mine, it was a swim bladder issue. I was feeding a surface food and the goldfish would come to the top and gulp air like crazy trying to eat. I was unaware that goldfish need to eat at mid-level. I'd start out with trying some boiled peas. I'm sure you know the routine: boil the pea, pop it out of the skin and then cut it down to bite size pieces. This will help the goldfish pass whatever food it has in it's tummy and get the pressure off of it's swim bladder. I would fast the goldfish for a day and see if that straightens out the problem.


----------

